# NFL Fans



## Richard Dowling (1 Jan 2014)

Do we have any NFL fans amongst us?

If so, who do you follow?, and what are your two teams for the Superbowl?


----------



## darren636 (2 Jan 2014)

wowsers. I used to watch the channel 4 broadcasts into the early hours , back in my school days- early 90's.  Man, it killed me the next day- 3 hours of sleep , due to the desire to see emmet smith scurry around.  Ah, reminds me of the first madden on Sega megadrive.  Never had a team to support though.   but always played as the broncos on madden


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2014)

Ah ok, the Broncos may well be top dog this year. With the legend Payton Manning at QB they're doing well.

I know what you mean, I tend to record late games and watch the 6pm ones these days

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (2 Jan 2014)

The broncos doing well?  get outta here!


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2014)

My daughters a big jaguars fan, I've not watched any nfl since my teens didn't really follow any particular team just an excuse to burn the midnight oil


----------



## darren636 (2 Jan 2014)

Not watched any since the expansion in the 90's.  Think the jags were one of those ' new teams'


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Not watched any since the expansion in the 90's.  Think the jags were one of those ' new teams'


Think so mate, she's gone nuts for it though 15 yrs old friends are all into nfl must be a teenage thing.


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2014)

I didn't know it was big with that age group, perhaps it's because the jags have committed to play in London for a few years.

I'm 26 and feel like a rare fan

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (2 Jan 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if they're the 'London Jaguars' franchise, sometime in the next 5 years 

It's the Cowboys for me.Got everything crossed that i can get hold of tickets for the Wembley game in Nov this year.


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jan 2014)

I luckily got a season ticket for next year, missed all of this years games which is the first games I've missed.

I'm a Bill....enjoying the 14 year playoff drought.

Your in a tough position Stu, paying Romo all that money and now he's having back surgery


----------



## stu_ (3 Jan 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> Your in a tough position Stu, paying Romo all that money and now he's having back surgery


 
Ah the joys of being a sports fan, what's even worse is the state of Gloucester Rugby ATM and the Ashes lurching from 1 fiasco to another


----------



## Nutty (3 Jan 2014)

Cowboys!!!!! Gutted with Romo... or Chokemo... stressess me out following them... one week they're up and look like the Superbowl ring is in sight... the next we're no better than the Texans!!

I fancy a Broncos and Seahawks bowl seeing how their regular seasons ended and hope Manning gets the ring you have to admit he has played so well this year along with the rest of the broncos!

... but then again you can't forget about either the Pats and Colts or the Saints or 49ers they can be sneeky! ><... good thing i'm not a betting man!


----------



## Wallace (3 Jan 2014)

Was a Dolphins fan when I was a kid, from the age of about 6 to 16/17. Then just kinda lost all interest and not followed it since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Dowling (3 Jan 2014)

I'm going Broncos vs Niners, I said that before game one and now feel I can't turn back on it 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------

